# Diamond Resorts is up to something fishy !



## usainvestr (May 5, 2009)

I own a lock-out unit at Greensprings. I paid $20,000 back in 1998 before the unit was even built. I received a call today from Diamond Resorts claiming that the Addidas Company was looking to purchase 20 units and I happened to have one of the units they were interested in.I asked the rep how much were they offering he said $28,000 he then asked me "how does that sound ?" I told him it sounds kind of fishy. They are sending me some paperwork to verify.
My question is what do you think they're up to ?
(Sounds crazy to me !)
Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## timeos2 (May 5, 2009)

*You already feel the answer*



usainvestr said:


> I own a lock-out unit at Greensprings. I paid $20,000 back in 1998 before the unit was even built. I received a call today from Diamond Resorts claiming that the Addidas Company was looking to purchase 20 units and I happened to have one of the units they were interested in.I asked the rep how much were they offering he said $28,000 he then asked me "how does that sound ?" I told him it sounds kind of fishy. They are sending me some paperwork to verify.
> My question is what do you think they're up to ?
> (Sounds crazy to me !)
> Thanks for any and all input.



That is not Diamond Resorts the company that sells retail on site and manages the property but some resale company using some sound alike derivative of the name OR illegally claiming to be a company they are not. 

Either way the whole thing is a lead up to a big ($399+) upfront fee despite them "having a buyer".  Stay away. Your instincts (scam) are correct.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 5, 2009)

*What Your Up-Front Fee Gets You.*




timeos2 said:


> Either way the whole thing is a lead up to a big ($399+) upfront fee despite them "having a buyer".  Stay away. Your instincts (scam) are correct.


Nothing. 

_Zero, zip, zilch, zorch, nil, null, nothing, nada, not anything._ 

Somehow, that "buyer" will never materialize.  

Oh, the Up-Front Fee company may well point you to an Internet "listing" that's got your timeshare on it, but that's just for show. 

Click here for a few more words of wisdom about this hardy perennial that keeps cropping up over & over in various guises. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

